# Small brag for Chopper



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

The Great Lakes Futurity was a muddy mess. We didn't place and whe almost missed out class! Chopper's littermate Rambo von Bleibtreu went BIF Senior Class.

On Sat., Chopper placed third in the Novice class, thanks to the help of my third grade double handlers. He was owner handled, and the judge was kind, by telling us we could have won the class if Chopper had been more consistant. We got quite a few compliments from other handlers and people. 

Chopper needs some training, but he did well for his first specialty. I've been offered to hand him off to some handler, but for now I want to keep handling at least in the all breed rings.

look for Chopper at a show near you.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

YOU GO GIRL!! We are cheering you on from NC!! Hey, those 3rd grade doublers are the best! They can cough and no one suspects ANYTHING! LOL! I have a couple here!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Chopper! All you both need is more practice.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

My little guy Michael V. did a great job. He called Chopper as we approached the corner. Several times Chopper went straight for him and I almost tripped over him. Then somone came over, and show him how to run around the corner so Chopper would turn the corner smoothly.

Since then I have had very little trouble getting chopper to pull out.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey, look at it this way, teach them while there young, then thay can handle for you later on for FREE!


----------

